# ... spit a Mexican with a good relish



## Condelis

Muito bom dia a todos!

Continuando no âmbito de Walden de H.D. Thoreau, na frase seguinte:

"But sometimes it was a really noble and inspiring strain that reached these woods, and the trumpet that sings of fame, and I felt as if I could _spit a Mexican with a good relish_--for why should we always stand for trifles?--and looked round for a woodchuck or a skunk to exercise my chivalry upon. "

não consigo perceber nem o sentido directo nem a ironia (se é que existe!) da expressão em itálico!

Traduzi a frase da seguinte maneira:

"Mas às vezes era uma melodia realmente nobre e inspiradora que chegava a estes bosques, e o trompete que canta sobre a fama, e eu sentia como se pudesse _trespassar um mexicano com genuína satisfação_ – pois porque é que haveríamos de defender sempre coisas sem importância? – e procurava em torno uma marmota ou uma doninha sobre a qual exercitar a minha intrepidez."

mas como não compreendo a expressão, não sei se "spit" deveria traduzir-se por "trespassar" ou "cuspir"! 

Poderiam, por favor, ajudar-me a interpretá-la?

Obrigada!


----------



## joaosilva

Acho que não há ironia nenhuma...

_Senti-me/sentia-me como se pudesse crivar (de chumbo) um mexicano com muito prazer/muita satisfação_
Acho que este ou qualquer outro que denote disparo de arma de fogo (esburacar, estourar, rebentar) sobre alguém podiam valer. Os coitados dos bichinhos sofreriam os mesmos impulsos.


----------



## Condelis

Pois..., mas com Thoreau temos de estar sempre de sobreaviso! Ele gosta de ironizar e usa bastante o sarcasmo! E o problema é que, por tudo o que tenho lido dele, não o tenho por uma pessoa violenta!

Acho que me está a escapar qualquer coisa na interpretação dessa frase. Vamos aguardar para ver se alguém nos ilumina!


----------



## Joca

Condelis

Vê o que descobri. Talvez isto te ajude:

http://books.google.com.br/books?id=pvVAch45S4AC&pg=PA181&lpg=PA181&dq=la+trompeta+fama+mexicano+Thoreau&source=bl&ots=6Pk99OHSrc&sig=28O2TvTFhPG7OuuqYZiHcFY4VO8&hl=pt-BR&ei=nbPwTdjyB-Px0gGV3vCjBA&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CB4Q6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=la%20trompeta%20fama%20mexicano%20Thoreau&f=false


----------



## joaosilva

Pois..., mas em plena guerra contra o México (meados do século XIX) não serian anormais essas expressões.
Não conhecia o autor nem a obra mas já estive a investigar e sou capaz de não ficar por aqui, parece muito interessante! Obrigado Condelis!

E de nenhum modo pretendi acusar o autor de violento. Só me pareceu que era o que o narrador dizia (porque assim quiz o autor, está claro). E en qualquer caso, está a falar das emoções, sentimentos e pensamentos da personagem e não dos seus actos.

Vejamos se alguém conhece a expressão no inglês dos dias de hoje e nos pode iluminar...


----------



## GamblingCamel

SPIT = to impale an animal to cook it 
RELISH = An appetite for something


----------



## joaosilva

OK! Enganei-me no que diz respeito às armas de fogo... Como o GamblingCamel, que aponta a acepção correcta de SPIT, acho que seria trespassar/atravessar/empalar. Talvez com uma espada, um sabre, uma baioneta, uma lança ou até um instrumento agrícola como um forcado...
Não concordo com a tradução que o Joca citou (acepção de cuspir).
Continuo a achar que o autor está a falar de matar um mexicano, no contexto histórico no qual decorre a acção, e não é uma ironia.


----------



## machadinho

Condelis, primeiro algumas sugestões de vocabulário:

*trumpet->clarim
*chivalry->cavalherismo
*to spit->empalar (GamblingCamel). Se fosse cuspir em, o original teria de ser spit at, não? Na minha opinião, a expressão é violenta mesmo.

comentário #1: 





> T. remarked sarcastically, that he felt inspired "to spit a Mexican with good relish", and, lacking one, he "looked around for a woodchuck or a skunk to exercise my chivalry upon.


comentário #2: 





> recounting of Thoreau's desire _to "spit a Mexican_ with good relish?" This is meant ironically, of course, but it still stands out as strident.


M.


----------



## joaosilva

Acho que a personagem fala de sentir-se capaz de abandonar a pacatez da sua vida quotidina, muito longe da guerra, que acontece na outra ponta dos Estados Unidos, para se alistar no exército para combater os mexicanos, satisfazendo desta maneira a sua consciência.


----------



## GamblingCamel

*-- for why should we always stand for trifles? --*

TRIFLE =  Something of little importance or value
STAND FOR = 3. To put up with; tolerate. _I will not stand for imitation chocolate._

It's political sarcasm.
Why should we have only trumpets (imitating battle) when we ourselves, even in the woods of Massachusetts, can wage war (on woodchucks and skunks) ?


----------



## GamblingCamel

joaosilva said:


> Acho que a personagem fala de sentir-se capaz de abandonar a pacatez da sua vida quotidina, muito longe da guerra, que acontece na outra ponta dos Estados Unidos, para se alistar no exército para combater os mexicanos, satisfazendo desta maneira a sua consciência.



As a historical note, I'll point out that Thoreau was firmly opposed to the US war against Mexico that was taking place while he was living in the Walden woods.


> On July 24 or July 25, 1846, Thoreau ran into the local tax collector, Sam Staples, who asked him to pay six years of delinquent poll taxes. Thoreau refused because of his opposition to the Mexican-American War and slavery, and he spent a night in jail because of this refusal. (The next day Thoreau was freed, against his wishes, when his aunt paid his taxes.) The experience had a strong impact on Thoreau. In January and February 1848, he delivered lectures on "The Rights and Duties of the Individual in relation to Government" explaining his tax resistance at the Concord Lyceum.


----------



## Condelis

Joca, obrigada! Esse link vai ser de muita ajuda! E o tradutor dele também acha que Thoreau está ironizando!

joaosilva, muito obrigada por partilhar a sua opinião connosco. Leia o livro sim, é uma obra fantástica. Ah, é verdade, o livro não tem personagens, não é uma obra de ficção; trata-se do relato de um período da vida do autor!

Gamblingcamel, obrigado por mais estes significados e... my special thanks for the most illustrative picture! 

machadinho, muito obrigada pelas sugestões! E, pelo visto, também concorda com o teor irónico/sarcástico da frase!


----------



## Condelis

O meu post anterior cruzou-se com o seu, Gamblingcamel!

But, yes, reading your historical note I am able to conclude that in fact Thoreau was ironizing! And this was my first feeling about the sentence!

And yes, _tolerar_ is much better than _defender_! 

So, the correct translation would be:

"Mas às vezes era uma melodia realmente nobre e inspiradora que chegava a estes bosques, e o clarim que canta sobre a fama, e eu sentia como se pudesse _empalar um mexicano com muita satisfação_ – pois porque é que haveríamos de _tolerar_ sempre coisas sem importância? – e procurava em torno uma marmota ou uma doninha sobre a qual exercitar a minha intrepidez."

Concordam? Alguma sugestão?


----------



## Condelis

Machadinho, burra como sou não tinha reparado que os seus comentários continham um link! Muito obrigada, muito útil mesmo!


----------



## machadinho

De nada, Condelis. A tradução está muito boa. Só sugestões de estilo agora.

noble->esplêndida
com muita satisfação->com muito gosto
clarim que canta sobre a fama->clarim que canta a fama
coisas sem importância->ninharias


----------



## Condelis

Wow,fantástico! Muito boas suas sugestões! Muito obrigada!


----------



## GamblingCamel

machadinho said:


> noble->esplêndida
> com muita satisfação->com muito gosto
> clarim que canta sobre a fama->clarim que canta a fama
> coisas sem importância->ninharias


I don't speak Portuguese, but I sense that _esplêndida_, _gosto_, and _ninharias_ are words that will more vividly communicate Thoreau's irony. Keep in mind that PT readers will have no understanding about the US/Mexico war.


----------



## Condelis

Very good piece of advise, GamblingCamel!  Thank you!

So, here is the last version (up to now!) of the translation:

"Mas às vezes era uma melodia realmente esplêndida e inspiradora que chegava a estes bosques, e o clarim que canta a fama, e eu sentia como se pudesse empalar um mexicano com muito gosto – pois porque é que sempre haveríamos de tolerar ninharias? – e procurava em torno uma marmota ou uma doninha sobre a qual exercitar a minha intrepidez."

Right?


----------



## machadinho

exercer minha bravura?


----------



## Condelis

É, acho que também poderia ser. Mas a minha interpretação foi a seguinte: comecei com cavalaria com seu código de honra e valores tais como a bravura, a cortesia, a honra; depois pensei, mas logo descartei, o conceito de cavalheirismo que me pareceu demasiado específico de outras situações que não esta; finalmente, me decidi por intrepidez (http://www.infopedia.pt/lingua-portuguesa-ao/intrepidez) porque me pareceu uma palavra que, sendo inclusiva mas não exclusiva da cavalaria e do cavalheirismo, exprime no entanto a ideia da bravura, da coragem, que é preciso ter para empalar um mexicano!


----------



## joaosilva

Ok, admito todos os meu erros... mas ainda não estou resignado 
Espero que a autora do thread não me leve a mal a impertinência...

Acho que são muito importantes *noble, fame e chivalry* e se deve de manter na tradução os respectivos significados de nobreza, grandeza. Pois se a última frase é uma conclusão de alguma coisa é preciso ter essa coisa em mente...

Vou tentar, com a vossa autorização, uma tradução:

*Mas às vezes uma augusta/nobre e inspiradora melodia chegava a estes bosques, e um clarim que canta a glória/fama, e sentia como se pudesse, com muito gosto, atravessar um mexicano – pois por que é que haveriamos sempre de andar com branduras? – e olhava à minha volta à procura de alguma marmota ou uma doninha na qual praticar a minha nobreza.*

- Acho que ele no seu bosque se evadia; a sua mente transportava-o para o frente de batalha e “via-se a lutar” contra os mexicanos.
Prefiro não usar empalar pois tem um sentido de tortura, vingança... e estou convencido que o que ele imaginava era um cenário de combate com as armas habituais da época (espada ou baioneta).
- O parêntese que o autor faz depois da escandalosa declaração, acho que é para justificar o seu uso... Branduras/paninhos quentes. Talvez a minha tradução não seja a mais correcta mas acho que a ideia é essa.

Obrigado a todos por me terem ajudado a descubrir este autor e filósofo e uma parte da História.

Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## Condelis

Mas é claro que não levo a mal e, longe de ser uma impertinência, é sim uma sensata investida no sentido do trecho!

Acho a sua tradução muito interessante! Só não concordo com a tradução de _trifles_ por _branduras_! 

Quanto ao autor se imaginar a lutar, aí, meu caro joaosilva, permita-me discordar totalmente! Vai ter que ler primeiro a obra e depois vai ver que concorda comigo: Thoreau não é assim!


----------



## joaosilva

Já percebi que Thoreau era pacifista e quando digo que se imaginava na guerra não digo que desejasse lá estar nem fazer o nas guerras se faz (nada bom com certeza!), digo só que, levado pelos exercícios militares que se levavam a cabo perto do bosque onde ele vivia e pelas suas reflexões/meditações, sentia-se quase a tocar, sentir, cheirar, viver a guerra a sério como se ele fosse transportado para o frente de batalha ou como se este se transportasse até ele.

Quanto à nobreza acho que era uma forte crítica à propaganda da altura que dava uma imagem de superioridade em todos os sentidos dos americanos face aos mexicanos, negando-lhes o nível de condição humana que reservavam para sí próprios como se estivem tocados por Deus.

Eu também não estou muito satisfeito com essa tradução de trifles, mas a frase completa e a contraposição com a frase anterior fazem-me inclinar por um sentido parecido a esse.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Condelis

Caro joaosilva, adorei o seu raciocínio! 

E devo acrescentar que a sua segunda frase é muitíssimo pertinente e vem ao encontro da minha opinião! 


Como gosto muito de Thoreau, confesso que foi um prazer ler os seus comentários!  Obrigada por partilhar o seu ponto de vista!


----------

